# modify a flashlight with a car headlight



## mattfletcher92 (Sep 11, 2010)

thinking about my bike light and its not all that bright, im wanting to make a cheap flashluight with a car light bulb, anyone know if its easy to do or not?

thanks
matt


----------



## John_Galt (Sep 11, 2010)

Search Roar of the Pelican.

Not very good runtimes, but extremely bright. Not a good thing if used in a suburban area.


----------



## mrartillery (Sep 11, 2010)

mattfletcher92 said:


> im wanting to make a cheap flashluight with a car light bulb, anyone know if its easy to do or not?



:thinking: Assuming you mean a halogen type car lamp, the lamp itself would be half as big as the light. Your best bet has already been stated, use a pelican bulb, they will fit right in the socket of those el cheapo rayovac or equivalent plastic lights. Just dont run it long if you plan on keeping it.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 11, 2010)

If you are talking about using a removable car bulb, not a sealed beam older light the main issue you will have is getting a desireable reflector for it. You would probably end up something akin to a 6v style lantern size running off either a 12v SLA or a bunch of batteries in series, like 14 AA nimh or something. In other words it won't be easy and probably will not end up cheap either.


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 11, 2010)

This sounds like it would be right up Juggernaut's alley. :huh:


----------



## Illum (Sep 11, 2010)

I'd consider the 3854-Low...but you'll need something much bigger than your dynamo, half a dozen 2.5” CIM permanent magnet Motors maybe


----------



## fivemega (Sep 11, 2010)

mattfletcher92 said:


> thinking about my bike light and its not all that bright, im wanting to make a cheap flashluight with a car light bulb, anyone know if its easy to do or not?
> 
> thanks
> matt


*In order to power up a 55 watts low beam car headlight, you will need a huge and heavy battery pack for reasonable run time.
A Pelican 3854 LO bulb will run over an hour with 2 protected 18650 in 2C size package and reasonably light weight.
What is your expectation about brightness, run time and maximum total cost?*


----------



## mattfletcher92 (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks for all the replies 




fivemega said:


> *In order to power up a 55 watts low beam car headlight, you will need a huge and heavy battery pack for reasonable run time.
> A Pelican 3854 LO bulb will run over an hour with 2 protected 18650 in 2C size package and reasonably light weight.
> What is your expectation about brightness, run time and maximum total cost?*




im hoping to have it running on rechareables of some sort, it'd only need to run for around 30 mins as its for my bike ride to the gym and when im there at night theres a 20 minutes stretch with 0 light.

do you know where i could get one of those pelican bulbs?
also i just need it to be bright enough to light up the road a reasonable space infront of my bike

id spend around £25 - 30 on it

thanks
matt


----------



## Illum (Sep 12, 2010)

mattfletcher92 said:


> do you know where i could get one of those pelican bulbs?



they come in pairs 

http://www.lighthound.com/Pelican-Big-D-Rechargeable-Lamp-Set-FL-3854_p_1506.html
http://www.westsidewholesale.com/pe...a-_-na&cvsfa=1870&cvsfe=2&cvsfhu=383236353931
http://www.opticsplanet.net/pelican-big-d-rech-3850-sla-xenon-lamp-module-3854.html

Not sure about international shipping though, that you'll have to check individually


----------



## Al Combs (Sep 12, 2010)

mattfletcher92 said:


> im hoping to have it running on rechareables of some sort, it'd only need to run for around 30 mins as its for my bike ride to the gym and when im there at night theres a 20 minutes stretch with 0 light.
> 
> do you know where i could get one of those pelican bulbs?
> also i just need it to be bright enough to light up the road a reasonable space infront of my bike
> ...


:welcome:


The biggest inconvenience about a sealed beam headlight aside from a much larger SLA to power it, is how would you mount the thing? Fog lamp kits might be adaptable. As John Galt implied, if it's too bright you might become a traffic hazard.:devil:

If you Google, "Pelican Big D Bulbs" you'll get a whole bunch of hits on the two bulb package that goes for about $10 US. It contains an 11 watt low and a 24 watt high power bulb. The ROP (Roar of the Pelican) became popular because the Big D bulbs have the same kind of PR base as the standard MagLite bulbs. All you need is a metal reflector and a borofloat lens to upgrade a Mag-D or a Mag-C. The plastic ones will melt.

If you go with a flashlight, you'll also need something called a "TwoFish Lockblock". Google will give a bunch of sources for them. It allows you to mount a flashlight temporarily to the handlebars. You want the kind with the straps as a Mag-C body is a little larger than an inch. A small section of of 3/4 inch schedule 40 PVC at the hardware store will prevent the 18650's from rattling around inside the battery tube.

[Edit]
Have you seen the bicycle forum? A much better place to get ideas or answers for this kind of a modification. Perhaps you could ask a mod to move it there for you.


----------



## m40 (Mar 27, 2011)

I've used a small offroad rated lamp connected to a 3-cell lipo battery (3 cell lipo's deliver around 12.5v fully charged). These batteries are rechargeable and also small and lightweight for the voltage and mAh ratings. You can find them at any hobby store

The light is EXTREMELY bright for a handheld, and whereas I already use these lipo packs for other hobbies, I have plenty of them lying around. It generates a good amount of heat, but I only use it intermittently as a spot or search light.

You could do something very similar. Buy a cheap car headlight or better yet, a driving light that comes in a housing. Cobble a handlebar mount for your bicycle. Wire a switch between the lipo battery and the lamp, and presto... super bright bike light.


----------



## The_bad_Frag (Mar 27, 2011)

I have this -> Trelock LS 885

When I ride my bike I also drive through streets with oncoming traffic and there you can have a 3000 lumens superlight flashing all other drivers.  This is downlight only but its strong enough for speeds up to 40 km/h.

When I ride paths wheres no traffic I have a universal bracket at my handlebars where I can mount any flashlight for extra far light. 

You can run that light perfectly with a hub dynamo which not all led dynamo lights can. Also very very easy to install.

Hope that helps. :wave:


----------



## Cancerkazoo (Mar 28, 2011)

I know its not a flashlight, but what about using a Hella 90mm projector with a 15w HID module? $60 for the projector and $40ish for a motorcycle HID for DX.

EDIT: Forgot Hella started offering 60mm modules a couple years ago: 60mm $50


----------



## apete2 (Apr 17, 2011)

Any car light powered by 2 7.2v RC car packs in series from Radio Shack in a water bottle = lots of lumens


----------



## fivemega (Apr 18, 2011)

apete2 said:


> Any car light powered by 2 7.2v RC car packs in series from Radio Shack in a water bottle = lots of lumens


 *For short period of time.
An overdriven 55 watt car bulb will take or consume about 5 Amps and to run this bulb for an hour, pair of 7.2V, 5Ah packs are needed.*


----------

